# Septic tank / cesspit



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

I wonder if anyone can recommend a person/company who clean cesspit/septic tank. We are outside Maroni. I have asked our neighbours but never needed one whereas ours very full.
Thanks


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

First you need to understand whether you have a septic tank or a cesspit. If it's a cesspit and full you need to empty it. If it's a septic tank and it's full it may not need any action unless you have a problem. We have a septic system and we have never had a pump out in 10 years of living here.

Pete


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi MaryAndreou

I expect someone in your local council office will he able to advise you who could do the job - Maroni

We have a '20 person' septic tank and a soakaway. We've been in our house 18 years and our tank has not needed to be emptied.

Regards,


----------

